# Rain-X Treatment For Fingerprints



## oodasbobooo (Oct 24, 2011)

Okay so I stole this from the viewsonic G-tablet forum from FOREVER ago, back when it was in its infancy of being rooted. I'm not sure who to throw the credit to, but if you are reading this and it was your idea, please DM me and i'll give you full credit!

This starts with the usual disclaimer that I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOU RUIN YOUR SCREEN, THE BEZEL, OR ANY OTHER PART OF YOUR TOUCHPAD WHILE TRYING TO USE THIS METHOD. IF YOU ARE UNCOMFORTABLE DOING IT, BUY A SCREEN PROTECTOR INSTEAD!!

To make your Touchpad much less susceptible to fingerprints, simply wipe on a layer of the classic "in bottle" rain-x. I have not tried the rain-x wipes or sprays, so use those at your own risk. I have however used the plain yellow bottle method twice, and it has worked like a charm!

Follow these steps:

1) Make sure your screen is completely clean before you begin!

2) Apply the rain-x to a microfiber cloth, and then with two fingers take the cloth and coat the screen of the touchpad in a ciruclar motion. Try and avoid the black plastic bezel on the very edge of the screen, as it has yielded bad results with the G-Tablet lol (melts away the plastic a bit).

****It is imperative to not drip any on the screen. Capillary action can pull it underneath the screen if it gets to the edge and you'll likely never get it out.**** - Thanks Snow02, this is VERY good advice!

That being said, this does work quite well.

3) Let the rain-x dry, and then using a separate cloth, wipe again in a circular motion to remove the excess rain-x. Continue buffing the screen until it is clear and free of any marks or haze.

There you have it! While your screen WILL NOT be fingerprint-proof, it will be much better than before. Any fingerprints you do get will wipe right away with the included HP screen wipe or something similar, you will no longer have to work at removing them!

Typically when I used this on my G-Tablet, I would repeat this process about once a month or so, so I imagine the touchpad will be no different.

This is my first post in this forum and i'm a little rusty lol, so if someone needs clarification just ask and i'll do my best to answer asap!


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

interesting idea


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

It is imperative to not drip any on the screen. Capillary action can pull it underneath the screen if it gets to the edge and you'll likely never get it out.

That being said, this does work quite well.


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, back in the days when I worked on TV's in the 60's, the B&W portable TV's had a plastic screen. We always removed the picture tube (that big tube) to gain access to the back of the plastic to clean the inside. We used car wax paste to perform this. Made it look good and remove scratches from the front of the screen. Cleaned the CRT and put together.

Oh, those where the days. Color TV's had round tubes. Nobody texting at the dinner table. 7 TV channels vs hundreds. And you knew your family members.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I just use lense wipes (prepackaged moist sunglass wipes) to clean the screen... gets rid of the fingerprints very quickly, and any dust or other smudges. This is an interesting idea though.


----------



## evoic (Oct 19, 2011)

oldpapa49 said:


> ......Oh, those where the days. Color TV's had round tubes. Nobody texting at the dinner table. 7 TV channels vs hundreds. And you knew your family members.


/Hug


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

oldpapa49 said:


> Well, back in the days when I worked on TV's in the 60's, the B&W portable TV's had a plastic screen. We always removed the picture tube (that big tube) to gain access to the back of the plastic to clean the inside. We used car wax paste to perform this. Made it look good and remove scratches from the front of the screen. Cleaned the CRT and put together.
> 
> Oh, those where the days. Color TV's had round tubes. Nobody texting at the dinner table. 7 TV channels vs hundreds. And you knew your family members.


7 Channels?! I had 1 and UHF was he cable vision of the day. With that you could get maybe 3 fuzzy as he** channels. Yep those were the days. funny thing is I have 200+ channels now and only watch one or two.


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the /hug evoic... Let me try to remember, I lived in Buffalo NY during that time... channels 2, 4, 7, 11 From Canada 6, 9, 11 I think 2 or 3 UHF channels (One was Educational) So VHF 7 channels and 2-3 UHF,, wow 9-10 TV channels..

Well, these days, I live in a valley in Utah County area of UTAH... So locals are hard to get. We have no cable, so its Directv or Dish. No other choices... And life is grand, and that's what it cost a year to get TV, go figure hey!


----------

